# Abandon dogs



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Today the hunting season is finally ended for this time. 

Now everyone talks about how many dogs the Cypriot hunters will abandon and condemn to a cruel destiny of starving and death. This is of course not acceptable.

But I want to share with you a post from today in one of the forums for the British Forces in Cyprus. This is written by one of the managers for the dogsection on the camp.

_"I have heard today that people have been commenting about the dog section dogs barking. 
Unfortunately this is out of our control. During the night we get visitors (stray cats and dogs) at the gate of the dog section!! 
People who have been based here previously and decide they are going to get a dog or a cat as a pet. without thinking of how much it will cost and what's going to happen come posting to the UK. They selfishly dump/abandon their pets. Which are now roaming around camp. They turn up at the gate and our dogs bark. There is nothing that can be done to prevent dogs barking and the sound getting out. 

Please think of what it will cost for pets. And look into the costing of taking pets back to the UK before you take one or more on."_

This is something everyone has to think about. A dog or a cat is a life long commitment, not something that can be thrown away like an old toy if we get tired tired of it

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

The unwanted dogs are still pouring through the gates at Paws dog shelter, where I do volunteer work, not all are strays, some are left by selfish, uncaring owners who decide that their pet is no longer wanted in their household and as such, are suddenly thrust from a nice warm loving home to a dog shelter surrounded by barking, sometimes, aggressive dogs. Their look of bewilderment is heartbreaking.....

The majority, as you would expect, find it hard to adjust and settle into this alien life through no fault of their own, making the mistake of putting their love and trust into humans who don't deserve them.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Dave and I went to Paphiakos today with the intention of getting a dog. I have to say, I was heartbroken at the amount of dogs there to chose from! The noise was unbelievable but that I suppose is to be expected! We have re homed a gorgeous 2yr old Golden Lab named Cookie. She will be with us on Wednesday!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't doubt she will give you years of unconditional devotion and love.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

PatandDave said:


> Dave and I went to Paphiakos today with the intention of getting a dog. I have to say, I was heartbroken at the amount of dogs there to chose from! The noise was unbelievable but that I suppose is to be expected! We have re homed a gorgeous 2yr old Golden Lab named Cookie. She will be with us on Wednesday!


well done! just be aware of all the undoubted dangers of having a dog in Cyprus, ranging from venomous snakes to mad men with guns. We found loads of advice on the forum, for which we will be eternally grateful.

oh! & don't forget this strange idea that dogs swimming in the sea cause miscarriages in pregnant women!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

MartynKSA said:


> well done! just be aware of all the undoubted dangers of having a dog in Cyprus, ranging from venomous snakes to mad men with guns. We found loads of advice on the forum, for which we will be eternally grateful.
> 
> oh! & don't forget this strange idea that dogs swimming in the sea cause miscarriages in pregnant women!


And that black dogs are devils dogs that bring misfortune and..............................


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The most important tip I would offer is to get a muzzle for your dog so that it can be walked freely with no fear of eating poison.

Pete


----------

